# CKD Length of Carb Load



## brickshthouse79 (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm on my third week of a CKD.  The first week, I did the BodyOpus approach to carb loading.  The second week, I read Lyle McDonald's Ketogenic Diet book and decided to cut the load to 30 hours.  I also ran hexarelin during my carb load which may have had an impact on the process - to be determined.

Anyway, what is more common for a 7 day protocol, the 24 hour or 48 hour carb load?  Any input on results when comparing the two would help.  For those that ran the 24 hour protocol, did you modify your workout routine?

p.s by Thursday of the second week, I had dropped 4 lbs of scale weight and 1% of bodyfat.  The diet is working!  Sp far, my strength has not declined at all.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## brickshthouse79 (Oct 12, 2010)

Just an update... I ran a 30 hour carb load this weekend while taking hexarelin every 4 hours or so.  I think it prevented my body from storing glycogen in my muscles.  I am quite sure I was back in ketosis my Monday evening and Tuesday I felt tired and nauseas.  Next week, I will omit the hexarelin.


----------



## SBT (Oct 12, 2010)

yeah i would see how quickly you baseline after the load... if 2-3 days then your load was prob right on, if 4-5 days it was prob too big, etc and gauge it that way.


----------



## assassin (Oct 15, 2010)

what's ckd?? carb ketogenic diet ?


----------



## Built (Oct 15, 2010)

cyclic ketogenic diet. Extended keto, with periodic carbups.


----------



## assassin (Oct 15, 2010)

Built said:


> cyclic ketogenic diet. Extended keto, with periodic carbups.



Are there any links for this ?? I want to try it soon .... I want a good reference because I know ketogennic diets would hurt your metabolism so much, that's why I want to be careful ... any help possible ??


----------



## Built (Oct 15, 2010)

You know how ketogenic diets hurt your metabolism? Really?

News to me. 

Re CKD, read Lyle. Look at UD2.0


----------



## assassin (Oct 15, 2010)

Built said:


> You know how ketogenic diets hurt your metabolism? Really?
> 
> News to me.
> 
> Re CKD, read Lyle. Look at UD2.0



Well I have read that low carb diets for a long time will reduce your metabolism dramatically .... is it true or not ??


----------



## XYZ (Oct 15, 2010)

False.


----------



## Built (Oct 15, 2010)

I think it depends how lean you are to begin with. 

I did Atkins in straight keto for just shy of a year. Lost 40 lbs, and my maintenance is still around 15 times my bodyweight. And I'm closing in on fifty. 

All dieting drops your metabolic rate. It's a protective mechanism your body induces, to protect you from the famine.


----------



## assassin (Oct 15, 2010)

Built said:


> I think it depends how lean you are to begin with.
> 
> I did Atkins in straight keto for just shy of a year. Lost 40 lbs, and my maintenance is still around 15 times my bodyweight. And I'm closing in on fifty.
> 
> All dieting drops your metabolic rate. It's a protective mechanism your body induces, to protect you from the famine.



hmmm Nice I am around 73 KG at 13-14% BF Percentage .... I am planning to drop a little below 10% and maintain fo a while .. I am using Carb Cycling shall I use ketogenic now ?? or when I am already close t 10% I use ketogenic?? 

I think on of the advantages of the keto diets that it supreses appetite so much because of very low insulin levels ... so what do you think ??


----------



## Built (Oct 15, 2010)

Keto advantages to me are appetite suppression and reduction of alpha-2 adrenoceptor activity (in English: it helps me drop leg/ass fat).

Plus I totally love fat. Mmmm... fat!


----------



## Life (Oct 15, 2010)

Only real problem with keto is the delay in your body adjusting to fat as a fuel source vs. the carbs. I'm not actually sure how carb ups effect that. Inuits burn fat as a fuel source because they have no carbs. If you stay on keto long enough (w/o carbs) your body changes over to burning fat. Is your body then switching back and forth if you carb cycle? Generally carb cycling is done once a week and from the studies I have read it takes up to two weeks for the body to adjust to a keto diet. Interested in your opinion Built. Do you feel that the carbs are simply replacing glycogen and water weight?


----------



## Built (Oct 15, 2010)

Life said:


> Only real problem with keto is the delay in your body adjusting to fat as a fuel source vs. the carbs. I'm not actually sure how carb ups effect that.


It's easy to check with keto strips. I can get into ketosis within a day now. My understanding is that the enzymes that allow your body to do the switch increase, but perhaps someone else knows something other than rumour. 



Life said:


> Inuits burn fat as a fuel source because they have no carbs. If you stay on keto long enough (w/o carbs) your body changes over to burning fat. Is your body then switching back and forth if you carb cycle?


That's the story, yes. 


Life said:


> Generally carb cycling is done once a week and from the studies I have read it takes up to two weeks for the body to adjust to a keto diet.





Life said:


> Interested in your opinion Built. Do you feel that the carbs are simply replacing glycogen and water weight?


And topping up leptin, and letting your liver know you're not starving. Plus they're yummy.


----------



## Life (Oct 15, 2010)

I don't need keto strips, I can tell by the smell


----------



## Built (Oct 15, 2010)

Of course, but if you haven't done keto before you might not know how to tell.


----------



## assassin (Oct 15, 2010)

well I have to check that out ...


----------

